# refrigerator starting first time



## rocktots (Apr 23, 2016)

I have 2 stationary campers, one from mid sixties, 15 fter, and one from the eighties,22 ft. The large trailer has a Norfolk fridge, and the 15 footer has a smaller squarish fridge. Do these require batteries to run on propane? Can't figure out how to start either one. I will get the make and pics if needed. Thx


----------



## LEN (May 4, 2016)

Yes and no. Later models have electric ignition and need the 12 volt to operate. Some of the older models were just propane and had a pilot light. Search on the models you have and find the manual.

LEN


----------

